# I'm Done



## Sliccat

I've been watching a mediocre, futureless team with just enough talent to tease since 01-02. That's nine ****ing years of my life. I'm done giving a **** about this team and what it does. I'm done with the blogs, the forums, the game. Everything. They can call me back when Ed,Ed,Ed and Elton are gone.*

/rant












*I reserve the right to take all of this back if a potential superstar arrives.


----------



## yodurk

As a Bulls fan, I've said this a number of times and yet still find myself getting sucked back in. So, good luck!


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Sliccat said:


> I've been watching a mediocre, futureless team with just enough talent to tease since 01-02. That's nine ****ing years of my life. I'm done giving a **** about this team and what it does. I'm done with the blogs, the forums, the game. Everything. They can call me back when Ed,Ed,Ed and Elton are gone.*
> 
> /rant
> 
> 
> *I reserve the right to take all of this back if a potential superstar arrives.


LOL, I saw your OKC Thunder avatar and was completely thrown off when you said "I've been watching a mediocre, *futureless team* with just enough talent to tease since 01-02." Then I remembered I was on the Philly Blog and could begin to understand. I think you guys have a solid player in Andre Igoudala but its difficult to imagine getting the kind of cap space necessary to bring in the supporting cast that you need. I recommend that you be patient though because the 76ers are not necessarily a bad team and can easily have their fortunes change with the luck of a few ping-pong balls.


----------



## Coatesvillain

This team has me on the verge of becoming a general NBA fan. The amount of complete Sixers games I've watched since the Iverson signing can be counted on less than two hands.

I have a soft spot for the Grizzles right now.

While on the low I'm looking and hoping that some how John Wall can land in Philly. Sixers could play a Wall-Holliday back court and the future would instantly be a lot brighter..

But that probably won't happen. The team will end up with someone in no man's land in the lottery and keep plugging away.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Haven't sixers fans hated their coach/GM combo for almost a decade now? Who was the last GM you liked? Last coach?

90% of NBA fans feel the same way towards their leadership as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain

For a team that hasn't gotten out of the first round since Larry Brown was here, I think we have plenty reason to continuously hate the GM/Coach.

Now if there was some sustained success involved the feeling would be absolutely different. Stefanski's hiring of Jordan screamed nepotism, same way Billy King's hiring of Maurice Cheeks did.

I actually liked DiLeo as a coach, but the problem with him was the players didn't respect him despite how good of a coach he was. I liked Chris Ford too, but because of his clash with Iverson he was shown the door.


----------



## Blue

Yup, the GM needs to blow it up. Enter the DeMarcus Cousins sweepstakes.


----------



## Coatesvillain

One last thing: It's easy to be a Lakers fan and play the "oh, you always think you're GM and coach suck.. everyone in the league says that."

Yeah, if we had a team that lead the league in trips to the Finals we'd be feeling a little different about things.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Coatesvillain said:


> One last thing: It's easy to be a Lakers fan and play the "oh, you always think you're GM and coach suck.. everyone in the league says that."
> 
> Yeah, if we had a team that lead the league in trips to the Finals we'd be feeling a little different about things.


Laker fans until recently *****ed about Kupchak as if he was the worse GM in the league. Despite only having one bad trade on his resume and and a good drafting record. Lakers fan still ***** about Phil.

They aren't immune to that 90% figure either.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Well then you can apply that to them, but the Sixers have had a lot of bad trades, bad hirings, and bad signings.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Meh. I still find myself watching pretty much every game. What's worse is that my football squad is the Rams...

I think it's punishment for being a Yankees fan. Really though, I've had enough good times being a sixers fan or Iverson fan or whatever people want to brand me that the losing doesn't bother me that much anymore. How many teams are really pedigree win every year type teams in basketball anyways? 1? Hopping around team to team can be as empty as sticking around and watching one you've rooted for that happens to be a loser from my experience.


----------



## Sliccat

RedsDrunk said:


> Meh. I still find myself watching pretty much every game. What's worse is that my football squad is the Rams...
> 
> I think it's punishment for being a Yankees fan. Really though, I've had enough good times being a sixers fan or Iverson fan or whatever people want to brand me that the losing doesn't bother me that much anymore. How many teams are really pedigree win every year type teams in basketball anyways? 1? Hopping around team to team can be as empty as sticking around and watching one you've rooted for that happens to be a loser from my experience.


It's not that they're losing. That I could take. It's that they have a bad roster with such a limited future and a poor infrastructure. 

I've been watching a team with no chance at contending for 8 years, and I don't see any cure for that any time soon unless a miracle happens.


----------



## Vuchato

they aren't even the worse team in the division


----------



## Sliccat

Vuchato said:


> they aren't even the worse team in the division


way to not read the thread.


----------



## Dre

Coatesvillain said:


> This team has me on the verge of becoming a general NBA fan. The amount of complete Sixers games I've watched since the Iverson signing can be counted on less than two hands.


Join the club. I grew up watching the Wizards lose, I liked the Mavericks more coming up, but for now I don't swing my allegiance anywhere anymore. I like certain players and teams but that's it. There's no "we", and it's so much less stressful.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dre™ said:


> Join the club. I grew up watching the Wizards lose, I liked the Mavericks more coming up, but for now I don't swing my allegiance anywhere anymore. I like certain players and teams but that's it. There's no "we", and it's so much less stressful.


There is no experience like watching the team you devoted so much time and stress to win it all. I became a hardcore Laker fan in 92 when Magic was making first comeback. Sedale Threatt was our leading scorer, they were in the lottery the following season. Followed by years of the early loaded Shaq/Kobe teams punking out in the playoffs. The feeling I got when Kobe threw that alley-oop to Shaq in game 7 against the Blazers is indescribable.


----------



## Dre

I don't know at least with the Lakers a couple years before 92 they were winning rings, the feeling of victory wasn't that far off. 

Growing up here getting to the second round put the city in hysteria about a team in hindsight that was never that good outside of a short run in December 0...6? Other than that it was a culture of mediocrity, bad contracts and bad management that took it's toll.

And of all ways for a run to end..this gun ****? We have the worst luck. I'll still be happy if they ever get their **** together and win something.


----------



## Sliccat

Jamel Irief said:


> There is no experience like watching the team you devoted so much time and stress to win it all. I became a hardcore Laker fan in 92 when Magic was making first comeback. Sedale Threatt was our leading scorer, they were in the lottery the following season. Followed by years of the early loaded Shaq/Kobe teams punking out in the playoffs. The feeling I got when Kobe threw that alley-oop to Shaq in game 7 against the Blazers is indescribable.


There is absolutely no comparison. The Lakers even had a couple of decent teams during that period, and some exciting players; and you only had to wait 4 years to get a really exciting young prospect. Not to mention the good players in the interim, from Divac to Jones and Van Exel. They weren't great teams or anything, but the time period of mediocrity was much shorter. Except for 1 season, the sixers have peaked at mediocre since the exact same time period.


----------

